# G17



## 9mm&a3piecesuit (Aug 5, 2007)

I am looking to buy my first 9mm. I shot a G17 at an indoor shooting range and loved it. I am wondering if it is a good gun to own and does it have any reliability issues. I shot very well with it. I got a body target and out of fifty shots I got 25 head shots all others were body shots and two misses so it was a great gun for me. And if for the 10 rd. magazine price is a good deal at around $499. thanks in advance


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The Glock design is famously reliable, and the 17 is probably of the most reliable of even the Glocks. My own 17 has NEVER malfunctioned in thousands of rounds, even though I only clean it twice a year. I have never been more satisfied with a gun's reliability.

I think it's a great gun. $500 with one ten-round mag would be high in my home state of Arizona, however. Before I deployed in January, I regularly saw them new-in-the-box for $459 with two full-cap mags. Gun values can be very regional, though.


----------



## 9mm&a3piecesuit (Aug 5, 2007)

that is pretty sweet I live in Arizona as well. Can you suggest some good gun stores in the phoenix area. what handgun did you use in Afghanistan. Oh and also how is the price on 9mm ammo these days. one thousand rounds is a lot to put through a gun without a malfunction


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Best deals on Glocks are normally found at Lone Wolf on the west side - I can't remember if it's in Glendale or Peoria. Best service in the valley is at Bear Arms in Scottsdale - ask for Darryl.

I carry a Beretta M9 over here. It works fine, though I prefer the Glock design.

I haven't bought 9mm ammo since last year, so I can't comment on prices. I get mine for "free" courtesy of the taxpayers right now!


----------



## 9mm&a3piecesuit (Aug 5, 2007)

thats pretty cool that you get the ammo for free. How is the 17 for concealed carry


----------



## P35 (Jul 30, 2007)

9mm&a3piecesuit said:


> thats pretty cool that you get the ammo for free. How is the 17 for concealed carry


With a good belt and holster the G17 is as easy to carry/hide as any full sized auto. When I carry mine I use a Kirkpatric Texas Strong Side.
Regards
James:smt023


----------



## 9mm&a3piecesuit (Aug 5, 2007)

cool I am going to look into one


----------



## Sean (Feb 5, 2007)

Lone Wolf has them for $459.00 with a pair of mags.

I just picked up a new 3rd Gen 17 with three mags, and night sights for $499.00 which, with tax brought it to just over $550.00. I kick myself for doing it though...a friend just decided to sell his 34 the day after I bought the new 17!

I am in Tempe....


----------

